# Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/panny3000.jpg[/img]*Win a Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector!*

Here we go again... now is your chance to win one of the finest projectors on the market. 

This giveaway is sponsored by our friends at Visual Apex. While this unit will not ship from them, my Panasonic 4000 did, which leaves me with this 3000 that I need to let some lucky member own. Yes, this one has been slightly used, but it is practically brand new... with only 250 hours use... and a brand spankin' new bulb will come with it! The 3000 is sitting here in my office in the original box with the new bulb also in the box, both ready to be shipped.

Our way of saying thanks for being a member at the Shack... :T

*See all the details here!*

*This is an announcement thread only... questions and comments may be posted in the discussion thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------

